# Blizzard PH1 8611lp



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Plow side for Sale. Upgrading the fleet. Includes plow and Lightbar with Nighthawks. Everything works as it should.

$2000.00 obo cash only.

Located in Villa Park, IL


----------

